# My First Website!  Honest Opinions Required...



## aceofjase (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello there.  I bought my first "proper"(ish) camera (Olympus EPL2) last summer and I've had a lot of fun learning how to use it.  I'm still a total beginner but built a little site with my favourite shots and I'm after some honest opinions on both the pictures I take and the site itself.  I'm asking so I can get better so any comments, good and bad, would be most welcome.  

Here's a link to the front page...

https://glasshertz.squarespace.com/?channel=email

jw


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2013)

Images are way too large..... Takes way too long to load.  I got tired of waiting for my browser to unlock.


----------



## kylesfreelance (Mar 23, 2013)

Way to large of image on main page and the page flash is awful hurts my eyes. Funny ur just a 1 person poster.


----------



## aceofjase (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello and thanks for the reply, what do you mean by page flash?  and 1 person poster?  I'm new to all this so don't really talk the talk.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah I agree. I'm on a 1080 full HD monitor and I still have to scroll down on the home page. I also didn't see a page explaining anything about you or what you do, and from your photos and videos it isn't very obvious at first glance.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2013)

Some good shots! The little girl's shadow with the butterfly + shadow was cool. The shot of the guy sitting? Needs to be culled. The "artsy" and "effects" shots you have are somewhat interesting, but appear without rhyme or reason, and the random nature of their presentation dilutes them, and makes them seem haphazard. More grouping by genre, or processing style, or even by COLOR theme, would make these "artsy" shots seem better, IMHO.

On the main page, the photos ARE, indeed, too large....too large as a percentage of the screen, not too large per se, but just too page-hoggish! Overall, interesting stuff, in most aspects, but also some stuff that looks like student work, or personal favorites, which have very little of interest to a disinterested 3rd party such as myself. I do like your graphic, bold style and broad washes of color.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2013)

aceofjase said:


> Hello and thanks for the reply, what do you mean by page flash?



You're using FlashPlayer to display the images.  Blasé.



aceofjase said:


> and 1 person poster?



Your first post smells like Spam.



aceofjase said:


> I'm new to all this so don't really talk the talk.



It's obvious you didn't hire someone to create the site.  And it shows.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 23, 2013)

I went to your website and the first image that came up was a Barbie head on on a lime green towel. I IMMEDIATELY left.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree with all the comments, being able to just right click and save the images at 300dpi is a quick way of losing them if you are trying to sell them.  The  Barbie head is going to turn people off right away.  Some of the images I looked at are way stronger and should be the first people see.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Mar 23, 2013)

My old puter had a hard time with it. Couldn't see much


----------



## aceofjase (Mar 24, 2013)

Many thanks taking the time to look at my site and for all the comments, much appreciated.   Keep 'em coming if you have 'em,  I'm off to tinker..!


----------

